

Why I Never Gave Up on My Startup - benworthen
http://www.sequoiacap.com/grove/posts/jgyz/why-i-never-gave-up-on-my-startup

======
benworthen
Today FireEye is a public company. But in 2008, it didn't have a product,
couldn't raise money, and most of its executive team quit. Here's why Ashar
Aziz, FireEye's founder, thought he still had a chance.

------
DigitalSea
Wow, a market cap of about $10 billion. From a company on the verge of
collapse to a company that is now doing pretty well for itself, very
inspiring.

